# reclaimed hardwood flooring from oak shipping pallets



## tonkatoy

good morning all!

this is my first post. hopefully one of many. here it goes.........

Within the next 5 years or so the wife and i plan on building a new house. One thing were dead set on in this new house is hardwood floors. But not the kind that you buy at a big box store. We want something rustic/older looking and something I can say I had my hands on doing. Somethging 100% unique and you cannot just simply buy.

I thought about cutting down several big red oaks, having them milled and using them for plank flooring,but by the time I did all that, waiting and storing the wood two plus years for the wood to season, I figured it may not be worth it. 

I got a price from an outfit in ohio for 2000 sf of reclaimed oak that came from old barns and factories. It was absolutely beautiful! but at a cool price of 24,000 dollars we immediately decided that was way out of our price range.

so I got thinking..... I have access to hundreds of oak shipping pallets. Im thinking about dis-assembeling those pallets, planing the planks down, squaring them up and making a stockpile of pallet flooring for when i build my house. If you google hard wood pallet flooring there are several pictures of beautiful flooring that were made from pallets. here is one that comes to mind

http://viridianwood.com/products/solid-flooring/fishtail-oak


Is there any one who had done this? what are your feelings on this idea. My only major concern is bugs. I dont want build a new home and outfit it with beautiful flooring, only to find out 2 yrs down the rd. it is infected with termites or some other bugs. Could I treat the wood before it is installed to elivate this problem?

any and all advice is greatly app.

thanks 

ross


----------



## tonkatoy

TTT:gunsmilie:


----------



## GeorgeC

You could come up with some very interesting flooring there.

I do not think that bugs are any problem at all. As you prepare a board you will easily be able to tell if there is a bug problem or not. Highly unlikely that you would ever run into termites in that type of lumber.

After you have cut and milled the lumber store in in a location that would not be accessible to bugs. It bugs such as borers do get in it will be obvious. If this wood is inside it is very unlikely that you would have a problem.

George


----------



## JohnK007

It's a fantastic idea Ross, especially if you have access to enough pallets to make it worthwhile. My only questions/concerns are 1) how will you deal with the nail holes in the center of the planks? Cut them out or just make them a part of the design? And 2nd) do you have access to or plan to buy a shaper? A shaper will make cutting the tongue and grooves much easier.
Good luck with it, it sounds like a great way to recycle.


----------



## Upstate

I would also be worried about hitting stray nails/pieces of metal in those pallets with the planer or any other tool. Expect to go through a fair number of planer knives.

How thick is the pallet wood? You might be left with pretty thin flooring? I know the oak flooring in my house is 3/4" thick, but I don't think I've seen many pallets with wood > 1/2"? Then if you plane that down, you're left with 3/8". Maybe it doesn't matter a whole lot? I, personally, have no idea.

Cool project though. In five years, we expect to see pictures.


----------



## ACP

I agree with upstate about the thickness. I don't know if it would matter either. I suppose it depends on the subfloor. Pallet wood certainly has a lot of character if you find some good pieces. Milling the red oaks might be a good option if the mill can kiln dry it. That way you aren't waiting 2 + years, although if stickered and stacked right it should take 2 years unless the wood is thick. But, you would probably be well served to do a cost analysis between milled red oaks you fell and just red oak flooring from the store. I'd be curious to see what you'd save, especially considering finish, molding in tongues and grooves if you plan on that, etc.


----------



## Brink

This could be a great project.

I'd be cautious with pallet wood. Quite often it's pin oak. Those little knots can wreck havoc on a planer when they come loose.


----------



## MacDuffee

Dang, that reclaimed barn wood is expensive. I have an old barn that I have been pulling pieces off. It is oak and looks great. Might have to sell some of it to fund some projects:yes:


----------



## jjrbus

Great idea, but, there is a horrendous amount of time involved. Just for an experiment go get a pallet, tear it down and make a couple pieces of what you want. Write down all the time spent and keep tract of it.

Ever rip a pallet apart? The people that do this commercially have special tools. ONe company sells a bandsaw made for this. I'd be Googleing DIY pallet dis-assembler's. 

http://www.smetco.com/bandsawDismantlers.shtml

I would hazard a guess that each sq ft of flooring will get into the 3 hour range. So 2000 sq ft = 6000 hours. Average person working 40 hours a week puts in 2000 a year, so your floor looks like 3 years full time. I could be wrong on the time, do an experiment and find out.

I'm not trying to rain on your parade or say don't do it, but you need to go into it with your eyes wide open. I have started projects that I had to walk away from.

There is a reason those reclaimed floor are so expensive! JIm 0311


----------



## joesbucketorust

That is a nice floor in the link, but man that would be a lot of work, a lot of pallets - and not every one you find is going to have the wood you need. Yould could easily spend an hour to get one usable piece of wood when it comes to dealing with those spiral-shanked nails that hold the pallets together.
If you have the trees to cut down, you could make an inexpensive kiln and get the boards down to usable moisture levels a lot quicker. 

Maybe you should grab a small number, say five pallets, and time yourself doing the disassemble, ripping, crosscutting - everything except shaping the sides, see how much you get out of five pallets and how long it took you. Then figure out how much you need for the dream house, how many pallets that would be, and how many hours it would take just to get the rough stock ready for shaping. 

And if you do - please post the results here because for someone with a lot of time, small house, no money, and access to pallets it may be an affordable solution.


----------



## tonkatoy

Many, many thanks to the replies!

Well, being I am a teacher, I thought this would be a nice summer project..

I plan on dis-assembling the pallets first. Get all of my wood out of them and that part of the process done for thats going to be a pain and the bulk of the work! Square the ends, then run it through my planer. I want to use old fashion squarehead nails. So hopefully that will elivate the tounge and grove process and fill in the majority of the excisting nail holes (kill two birds with one stone, plus i think the nails will look awsome when done.)

I would imagine I will be using 3/4 advantech subflooring. The planks themselves would mostlikely be 3/8's thick

Heres a pic of the nails i like....

http://houseofantiquehardware.com/Standard-Steel-Common-Square-Nails

Me and my buddy disassembled maybe 100 pallets a couple winters ago for kindlin for my wood stove. It's not fun nor easy by any means, but the money ill be saving is all the motivation I need. Plus I just really enjoy making something out of nothing

Once everything is planed, I will pallet and wrap the wood for storage in my shop till we decide to build. 

my installation plan is to nail the planks onto the sublooring coming of the corner of one side of the house on a 45 and have it go through out the whole house on that 45. final sand, then probably a tung oil finish. 

COST:
-planer. this is one tool I dont own. I really would like to find a nice stationary/industrial one. I see them on CL sometimes. Im also considering a dewalt or portercable from lowes.

-Planer knives (god knows what ill have in them).

-two or three trips 40 miles north to get pallets.

- sand paper, putty and finish when its time.

-220$ for a fifty pound box of nails

Please, please please give me any and all advice/criticism/ideas you can before I decide to do this. If theres something Im missing speak up or forever hold your peace....:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Upstate

Pick up a handheld metal detector also before you start sending would through the planer


----------



## tonkatoy

Upstate said:


> Pick up a handheld metal detector also before you start sending would through the planer


very, very good idea!


----------



## jharris

Upstate said:


> I would also be worried about hitting stray nails/pieces of metal in those pallets with the planer or any other tool. Expect to go through a fair number of planer knives.
> 
> How thick is the pallet wood? You might be left with pretty thin flooring? I know the oak flooring in my house is 3/4" thick, but I don't think I've seen many pallets with wood > 1/2"? Then if you plane that down, you're left with 3/8". Maybe it doesn't matter a whole lot? I, personally, have no idea.
> 
> Cool project though. In five years, we expect to see pictures.


I reclaimed oak pallets and after planing them into usable material they ended up being 1/2 thick (started out at 3/4).

I agree that 1/2" thick stock wouldn't leave much for T&G.

I used an inexpensive metal detector from Rockler to locate nails for removal.

Planer knives survived without a nick.


----------



## ACP

One last word of caution, what are the pallets used for? Most are fine for use, but be careful with some of them that are used for any type of chemical. The dust may be irritating, although if you use a DC with the planer you probably won't have much to worry about. Just use a good mask if you have any worries about that.


----------



## tonkatoy

After giving this project ALOT of thought, Im considering turning my cheek and walking away from it.

the reason is simple. if I somehow managed to get 3 square feet of out of a pallet (and by the time i tear up the wood disassembling the wood, it'll probably be more like 2 square ft) I would have to disassemble 670 pallets to get 2000 square ft!

disassembling pallets is a b****! to say the least! and Like someone else mentioned, Id probably tear up as much as I reclaimed.


----------



## jjrbus

Thanks for reporting back. I often wonder what happens to people on the net that ask questions and then disappear?

I think if I had a couple years to get ready, I would be making some really classy wood work, but thats me. Maybe even the cabinets?
JIm 0311


----------



## tonkatoy

jjrbus said:


> Thanks for reporting back. I often wonder what happens to people on the net that ask questions and then disappear?
> 
> I think if I had a couple years to get ready, I would be making some really classy wood work, but thats me. Maybe even the cabinets?
> JIm 0311


I love this site! Whish I had joined years ago. Unless im kicked out of here I wont be going anywhere anytime soon lol...

So you would consider doing it?


----------



## jjrbus

I would consider it. I do not see much really nice woodwork, except in high end (expensive) houses. 
So if I had a couple years before construction , for minimal effort and cost i could come up with some great woodwork or cabinets, maybe even both?
Just daydreaming, no more new homes for me! JIm 0311


----------



## Steve Neul

I think you should try it on a small scale before you make any real plans. Pallets are traditionally made of the worst of the worst wood and not all of them are properly seasoned. A lot of them are made with barbed nails which are hard to demo and clean up. It might be easier and cheaper in the long run to purchase a low grade oak lumber to make the flooring.


----------



## jim douglas

> I thought about cutting down several big red oaks, having them milled and using them for plank flooring,but by the time I did all that, waiting and storing the wood two plus years for the wood to season, I figured it may not be worth it.


I would go back to this idea. There are lots of portable sawmills around. I would kiln dry the lumber before processing. Much faster & more stable too. 
jim


----------



## surfstone

I know i'm a little late on my comment but i just joined this site. I am a flooring installer by trade and rustic handscraped hardwood is the biggest trend in hardwood flooring now (wich includes all kind of different distressing techniques, including gouging,nail holes, grain pop, different species mixed, ect...) (and just for on site distressing cost can run anywhere from a few dollars a sq/ft to $100 dls a sq/ft... not kidding, not including product, and sand and finish) I believe a reclaimed pallet floor would be a beautiful, unique floor and you would be ahead of the game on distressing. Now there will be issues with lipage,or overage and some splintering, but that part of rustic floors charm, just dont be sliding across the floor in your socks. And dont worry to much on planing it perfect,you will sand it after its installed


----------



## stayathomedad

Hi, im pretty new here but have been pulling pallets apart for a few months now i can do a standard shipping pallet in about 15-20 mins but that is going at it pretty quick with the worry of stray metal before machining i just simply grab a pipe detector that a plumber would use to detect pipes in walls soon pics up stray nails the eye might miss, hope this helps


----------



## woodnthings

*we would like to see some photos*



surfstone said:


> I know i'm a little late on my comment but i just joined this site. I am a flooring installer by trade and rustic handscraped hardwood is the biggest trend in hardwood flooring now (wich includes all kind of different distressing techniques, including gouging,nail holes, grain pop, different species mixed, ect...) (and just for on site distressing cost can run anywhere from a few dollars a sq/ft to $100 dls a sq/ft... not kidding, not including product, and sand and finish) I believe a reclaimed pallet floor would be a beautiful, unique floor and you would be ahead of the game on distressing. Now there will be issues with lipage,or overage and some splintering, but that part of rustic floors charm, just dont be sliding across the floor in your socks. And dont worry to much on planing it perfect,you will sand it after its installed


Sounds like a neat idea with plenty of possibilities. If you could post some picture of your work it may be an inspiration to others here. :yes: bill

Here's how:


----------



## burkhome

I worked in custom cut pallet lumber industry for a few years a while ago. Large mills use the center of the log..."cant" for pallet lumber. Reason...that lumber is too unstable for grade purposes. On the flip side there are a lot of Mom and Pop mills that cut grade lumber for pallets. If you can tell the difference, it would be possible to come up with a beautiful floor that would be quite stable. Personally, I would find someone with a portable saw mill and buy and dry fresh cut lumber grade lumber.


----------



## SteveEl

oops, I answered an old post. Forget i said anything.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN

Steve Neul said:


> I think you should try it on a small scale before you make any real plans. Pallets are traditionally made of the worst of the worst wood and not all of them are properly seasoned. A lot of them are made with barbed nails which are hard to demo and clean up. It might be easier and cheaper in the long run to purchase a low grade oak lumber to make the flooring.


I agree with Steve. Try it out on a small scale first, and then decide. Worst case scenario is that you end up with some oak for smaller projects.

Just a thought, but instead of diassembling the pallets you could consider cutting the boards away from the cross members. You would end up with a lot of short pieces, but it could still work.

Gerry


----------



## Madii

*Doing this already!*

I am currently doing flooring from pallets! It is a lot of time and money investment but it is so worth it! You need a good planer definitely! I have a pick up but ended up getting a trailer just for collecting pallets. Tearing the pallets apart isn't so bad as long as you use a saws all. I've learned to check for nails thoroughly but a mistake causes me to have some hand scraped without the work! The best reward is staing the pieces! You cannot get a better look in any store. It's like each board has its own story to tell!


----------



## SquarePegRoundHole

Madii, post some pictures of the project. Planing and snipe wouldnt be too much of an issue since the entire floor will be drum sanded after installation. Try it small scale and share!


----------



## Madii

SquarePegRoundHole said:


> Madii, post some pictures of the project. Planing and snipe wouldnt be too much of an issue since the entire floor will be drum sanded after installation. Try it small scale and share!


 Heres some I stained to see how it was going to turn out. I didn't get all of the nails out and it knicked my planer blades which gave the hand scraped without the work. I just laid them out so you could get an idea! The effort is definitely worth it.


----------



## timetoturn

Wow these turned out beautifully! Has anyone completed a floor this way? Any more pictures?? I would love to know how they turned out (and whether they felt it was worth the effort!!). :smile:


----------



## EdS

*Try your lumberyard.*

Years ago my dad and I went to a local lumberyard in Colorado. They had hundreds of pallets stacked out back that were waiting to be hauled to the dump. We picked through a few and found that a lot of them were oak and found out that most of them came from Texas where live oaks are pretty common. (I now live in Texas and can attest to that part of the story). The boards in the pallets were all rough sawn and 1" thick. Anyway, we asked if we could have some of the pallets and the lumberyard was happy to let us have them. I salvaged the material, made about 60 simple cutting boards and sold them at a local consignment arts and crafts place for $40 apiece. Since I was only 16 yrs old at the time, it seemed like a gift from God. Of course, I only had a table saw, belt sander and a router, but I made it work. 

If I were going to do your project, I would check out your local lumber yards for similar pallets and really consider using a T&G joint rather than the nails. You could find a used shaper or just invest in a good 3+ HP router and table and some carbide bits. I would be concerned, long term, about cupping and twisting of the wood with only nails holding it down.


----------



## Da Aardvark

Sorry , a mistake post here.


----------



## Da Aardvark

I'm going to be the downer here, I guess.

I don't know why I'm not a fan of this type of flooring, but maybe it's the labor involved vs what my time is worth.
Also the damage to tools and the frustration of tearing up planer blades. Also I know newer flooring seems to today be shorter and narrower pieces but that seems more labor intensive and I like the looks of wider longer boards laid down, like older floors were done in the far past.
Lastly someone posted this would be a summer project? That's a LOT of man hours. Generally a normal sized home can have a floor laid in place, sanded and finished in about a week.
So for me personally I would take the time and search for a mill that can take care of you at a reduced price per bd. ft. and with labor and inconvenience factored in I would be dollars ahead.

I'm in the throws of building my own home. I will be looking for land in N.C. over the summer. I've been a architect for 30 years and been in the building trades as well as been a building commish. I get homeowners and their propensity to detail out their homes and go gonzo on the labor to do so. What is your time worth in comparison to the value you have added to the property value? What can you sell for at the end IF you had to sell off.
I'm now selling my home. I never wanted to move but economic events are forcing it. I've built this home up from a 1930's ramshackled shack to a ultra extreme contemporary modern home and did it for ~$30.00 a sq. ft. with a load of labor hours. No buyer will ever appreciate the hours I put into this place. No buyer will appreciate your work either and will likely want their own flooring/etc put in.

My point is, your time is money.


----------



## wooddude

the wood from pallets are the scraps that are thrown away from the mill, there for are unsuitable for general wood working (to dry,warped,uneven thickness,etc.) but reclaimed barnwood is diffferent. usually made of white or red oak, plus the lenght width and height are more manageable for milling


----------



## Da Aardvark

Also too thin.
I am now loading trailers for a move. If they are 3/8" that is a thick pallet. Also they are not all oak. So sifting through the junk, having them planed and bringing them to suitable form to me is a waste of time/effort. By the time most are suitable they are down to far less than 3/8" 

Not for me. Give me lumber that will span a 16"oc floor with no subfloor (expense) needed.


----------



## Madii

Well for starters the pallets are actually thicker than most stock flooring in stores. I'm not a fan of oak so I'm not in the market for just oak pallets. The beauty of it is the mix and challenge of finding differents types of wood. As far as boards being uneven that's why you use a planer and don't plane as you go plane and make a stockpile. Most boards are as long as flooring in the stores so it's not all short boards. Time is money I understand but if it's something you enjoy then it's worth it. As far as what other people think of my home I could really care less. If I ever sell and they change the flooring who cares it wouldn't be my home anymore anyways. I'm in no rush to get my home finished so I take my time. We just sold a lake house in Texas with reclaimed boards as well had a home in ga that had the reclaimed wood and it was nailed down. The floor in Tx was down for 8 years and th home in Ga for 15 yrs never once had a problem with wood warping, twisting, or coming up. I prefer an older eclectic look in my home. As far a tools if you spend more money on better quality tools as I do they don't usually tear up on you as quickly. Planers blades are no big deal to replace. I always keep spares on hand. It's basically to each his own on this project it's fine to list the pros and cons but keep in mind unless you have actually done this or any project for yourself it's really hard to know much abouts the pros and cons. It's without a doubt a labor of love but if you truly enjoy the end product the times is worth it.


----------



## Da Aardvark

Only if your labor of love will be enjoyed by you for a long term of time vs the time spent messing with it. Otherwise it' just labor.
As said, the next buyer likely will do their own thing.
What is your time worth? I value mine heavily.


----------



## beaner5463

Da Aardvark said:


> Only if your labor of love will be enjoyed by you for a long term of time vs the time spent messing with it. Otherwise it' just labor.
> As said, the next buyer likely will do their own thing.
> What is your time worth? I value mine heavily.


All items built in our wood shop we never charge for our time. We are doing it for the pure enjoyment and only want to cover our costs and do a small mark up to create a little revenue which is used to improve or update current machines. No money is ever given to anyone person but rather put into a pot and used when need to buy new supplies or make a large purchase for a new machine.


----------



## Da Aardvark

****** 
I guess that's ok if you call it a hobby. It's a little off based if you call it a business.
But to me, even hobbies need to return me for my time. I have too many interests to give my time out for free.


----------



## beaner5463

Da Aardvark said:


> ******
> I guess that's ok if you call it a hobby. It's a little off based if you call it a business.
> But to me, even hobbies need to return me for my time. I have too many interests to give my time out for free.


Thats were many people get in trouble. How do you set a proper and reasonable price for your time. Set it too high and you have no customers, set it too low and you work like a dog and have no fun. 

I would call what we do a business but only a hobbiest business, we are not out there to make it a full time business (as much as we would like it to) but you need to consider the economy and what the consumer wants. Right now that is meaniful item, at a low price, and still a quality item. If I set my time in here at too high I will have no costumers; therefore, no income. If I set a price just a little above running costs than you have plenty custumers. 

I like to have my fun why working on something. Even at my full time job I always tell my guys to take there time and do the best that they can. With this mentality I have had the most effecient third shift crew in the last two years and am able to have fun doing it. 

Like I said it is one's opinion on "there" value of time. I like what I do and how I do it and if I had to make this into a full time business I would have a plentaful customer base but I like my summers. Hardly anything woodworking wise gets done in the summer do to other things such as farming. No farmer whatsoever gets paid for his time when they are running there own farm, and all they ever do is just do enough to get by. 

Hope I have no affended anyone and am not here to start anything but rather just my opinion.


----------



## tonkatoy

Hello all,

I have been watching this post for the past yr. so I decided its time for a reply.

Since I started this post I purchased a log cabin with 6" wide plank heart pine flooring. But I do intend to do something with the pallet wood idea.

******,

I believe you have a wonderful idea, and can only imagine how beautiful your floors are going to be once completed. If you have the tools and some spare time, keep up the good work. you will have a floor that cannot be bought in a store. Please send pics!

Da Aardvark,

My grandfather, who was a very, very successful man always had a motto he preached to me. "son, its not what you make, its what you save". Ive always hung on to that, and if I have some spare time, I'll use my head, back sweat and muscle to save a little.

Do you realize when ****** finishes he will have something custom, unique, and quite frankly cannot be bought. The man is working to make his home "his home". I sounds as is your a busy man who works hard, but do not knock ****** down for his efforts and hardwork. You dont know ******* situation. Maybe hes retired and loaded and has plenty of time? Maybe hes a teacher like me and has some time in the summer for projects?

Ive got a good friend who has worked on his house his whole life! thats his thing. with all this being said, I encourage you to lighten up a little and quit being so pesimistic.


----------



## Madii

Well said tonkatoy! I'm the one that posted the sample pics of some of the boards I've planed and stained so far. I'm hoping to get back to getting more boards done as soon as this weather breaks and it warms up outdoors! You spoke some very nice encouraging words of wisdom here! If you have any questions as you start your project I can help a little as I have hit a few bumps but I'm kind of smooth sailing now with this project! If you happen to knick a planer blade don't worry once you sand it it's hanscraped! LOL! I like a stock pile method that way once I'm ready to install I have lots to choose from! once I pulled up a section of carpet And saw what was under it made me choose an alternative flooring for my home. U like old and eclectic and this just stuck! There are some great pics on the net one person did a herringbone pattern,


----------



## beaner5463

tonkatoy said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been watching this post for the past yr. so I decided its time for a reply.
> 
> Since I started this post I purchased a log cabin with 6" wide plank heart pine flooring. But I do intend to do something with the pallet wood idea.
> 
> ******,
> 
> I believe you have a wonderful idea, and can only imagine how beautiful your floors are going to be once completed. If you have the tools and some spare time, keep up the good work. you will have a floor that cannot be bought in a store. Please send pics!
> 
> Da Aardvark,
> 
> My grandfather, who was a very, very successful man always had a motto he preached to me. "son, its not what you make, its what you save". Ive always hung on to that, and if I have some spare time, I'll use my head, back sweat and muscle to save a little.
> 
> Do you realize when ****** finishes he will have something custom, unique, and quite frankly cannot be bought. The man is working to make his home "his home". I sounds as is your a busy man who works hard, but do not knock ****** down for his efforts and hardwork. You dont know ******* situation. Maybe hes retired and loaded and has plenty of time? Maybe hes a teacher like me and has some time in the summer for projects?
> 
> Ive got a good friend who has worked on his house his whole life! thats his thing. with all this being said, I encourage you to lighten up a little and quit being so pesimistic.


Tonkatoy,

Just to clear up one thing I was not using this wood for flooring but rather I used it to make a nice set of end tables and coffee table. Below are a couple of pics of what I had done so far with using old pallets. I have been contemplating on using old seed corn pallets from my current employer as flooring but have not yet decided to do that or not. 

What you said was very well put.


----------



## tonkatoy

Absolutely beautiful ******! It looks like a cherry of some sort.

Can you imagine how much $ it wouldve costed you to actually find and buy that wood? You see, I rather use my time, put in a little work (busting up the pallets, planing etc) and save a lil money.

Plus its a great conversation piece!


----------



## Da Aardvark

In defense, anyone can do what they want, but the other side of the coin needs considered and no one here was bringing it up.
The other saying is "Time is money!"


----------



## jjrbus

This has been an interesting thread. I have done many things with used wood, mostly shipping crates. I tried a couple pallets and way too much work for me. Not saying don't do it, just not for me. If I heated with wood, might be an option?

So surfing Craigslist looking for bargains I come across this ad for recycled pallet flooring.

Pretty slick, I wonder how they go about it and are they making any money?

http://fortmyers.craigslist.org/col/mat/3725598506.html

Not trying to promote this, just an example! 

JIm


----------



## beaner5463

jjrbus said:


> This has been an interesting thread. I have done many things with used wood, mostly shipping crates. I tried a couple pallets and way too much work for me. Not saying don't do it, just not for me. If I heated with wood, might be an option?
> 
> So surfing Craigslist looking for bargains I come across this ad for recycled pallet flooring.
> 
> Pretty slick, I wonder how they go about it and are they making any money?
> 
> http://fortmyers.craigslist.org/col/mat/3725598506.html
> 
> Not trying to promote this, just an example!
> 
> JIm


Easiest way to get them to where they don't split and break apart is to get a sawsaw and cut nails then take punch and knock out nail heads. This is what we were doing at work when we were repairing pallets until we made a tool to break them off, but all this does is splitters or breaks the piece of wood into a unusable piece.

Thanks for the link. Pretty cool design they have their!!


----------



## jjrbus

Looking at the design, I would guess they are not disassembling the pallets, just cutting out what they can use and working with it. then gluing the pieces to plywood.

Only a guess? JIm


----------



## beaner5463

jjrbus said:


> Looking at the design, I would guess they are not disassembling the pallets, just cutting out what they can use and working with it. then gluing the pieces to plywood.
> 
> Only a guess? JIm



Yeah I would guess they are gluing them down to maybe thin sheet or 1/2" plywood. To get the long pieces they are having to dismantle some part of the pallet to get them but like you said they could probably just just cut out the parts they want for the smaller pieces; hard to say thought. 

Whatever they are doing it looks like a great idea and looks good as well.


----------



## frankp

wooddude said:


> the wood from pallets are the scraps that are thrown away from the mill, there for are unsuitable for general wood working (to dry,warped,uneven thickness,etc.) but reclaimed barnwood is diffferent. usually made of white or red oak, plus the lenght width and height are more manageable for milling


I don't mean to be rude but have you looked at ANY of the "recycled wood" threads we have here? Pallet wood is plenty suitable for any project, it just takes more work (sometimes) and more ingenuity. To say the wood is inferior is simply wrong. I have also pulled wood anywhere from 6 to 10 inches wide from pallets.

It's labor intensive but some of us have more time than money and others of us simply enjoy it. Still more just recognize that it's not always about the money or the time but the final results, either look or feel.


----------



## frankp

Da Aardvark said:


> In defense, anyone can do what they want, but the other side of the coin needs considered and no one here was bringing it up.
> The other saying is "Time is money!"


Sure, time is money. Let's assume, since you said you have lots of interests, you're using your time on say, golf, instead of recycling pallets for woodworking. You live in Chitown, it says, so let's assume an average price for a round of golf at $40. (google says $30-$50). Takes what, 2-3 hours for nine holes, taking your time? Let's assume an 180 hour project to collect, tear down, plane, and install a moderate size house with pallet wood flooring. 180/3=60. 60*$40=$2400. Material, free. Installation, free. (You're not actually saving time since you're just choosing where to use the same time.)

How much is he saving doing this project himself? How much would you save in your area over paying an installer? 

Similarly, I SCUBA dive. I own all my own gear, except a boat. For me to go on a boat dive it's generally $100 plus travel, so $200 for a full day. I could go on what, 12 days of diving, that's 24 dives for the same price. 

Time is money, but only when you are doing something you don't enjoy. If you're doing something you enjoy, or you're not concerned about the "total cost" as opposed to the "actual cost" then time is irrelevant.


----------



## beaner5463

frankp said:


> Sure, time is money. Let's assume, since you said you have lots of interests, you're using your time on say, golf, instead of recycling pallets for woodworking. You live in Chitown, it says, so let's assume an average price for a round of golf at $40. (google says $30-$50). Takes what, 2-3 hours for nine holes, taking your time? Let's assume an 180 hour project to collect, tear down, plane, and install a moderate size house with pallet wood flooring. 180/3=60. 60*$40=$2400. Material, free. Installation, free. (You're not actually saving time since you're just choosing where to use the same time.)
> 
> How much is he saving doing this project himself? How much would you save in your area over paying an installer?
> 
> Similarly, I SCUBA dive. I own all my own gear, except a boat. For me to go on a boat dive it's generally $100 plus travel, so $200 for a full day. I could go on what, 12 days of diving, that's 24 dives for the same price.
> 
> Time is money, but only when you are doing something you don't enjoy. If you're doing something you enjoy, or you're not concerned about the "total cost" as opposed to the "actual cost" then time is irrelevant.


 
Very well put. You can't just look at one thing and think its a waste of time, until you look at your own time.

Many put in hours that are a waste of time and dont get any satisifaction doing it, to me that is a waste of your time. 

Tearing these pallets down is labor intensive but that is the problem with today's society. They want to do things but they never want to put in the labor to do it.


----------



## Da Aardvark

Frankp
So lets throw another scenario out there.
Lets say you make $70 an hour at your job but really like working on your house and it needs siding. Now you could do 1 of 2 things, side the house or hire it done and work overtime at time and a half ($105 hr). Since you can hire 3 carpenters for that overtime, maybe it makes sense to do the overtime.

Considering the intensive hours of prepping the wood vs the money saved on having a higher end floor system of your choice, it just doesn't add.

So I disagree on both posts in that it's dependent on each persons financial and/or time restraints, and other factors.
If you have nothing but time and want to enjoy it but money is tight, what you are saying might be viable.
If you have nothing but money but time is tight, it needs rethought.
Most don't have both money and time.

Furthermore everything has a "par value". That is an individualized choice, and when it comes to the end product/action, if it can't be realized (or in this case, you end up selling your home, by choice or by situation, with the labor you put into it) it needs re-thought.
Par Value.?
I've run into that at my home. It's up for sale due to situational events, and I will never realize the many many hundreds of hours of labor I've poured into this home and I already know the next owner will likely gut out 50% of what I have done. That's a lose/lose. The only satisfaction is that I was able to live in it like I like, but that is of little consequence at this point (again, par value) since all of those years of labor were financially wasted. 
(Most people sell their homes within 5 years or so)..

So I am not against doing a palletized floor, but it to me isn't sensical To the next person? Do what you want.
........
Another issue overlooked here but brought up by another thread is the toxicity of some pallet woods and the treating that the wood gets for insect and rot. Some have some awful chemicals. You who work with that need to be quite aware of where you source your pallets and what's in them. After all, in this situation you will be raising a LOT of dust.


----------



## jjrbus

I don't like golf, sold the clubs! My Scuba days are over due to equalization problems. I can not spend much time in the sun due to hypersensitivity due to medications. 

I have never been good at turning various alcoholic beverages into urine. So I spend my time producing methane and sawdust.

I find what other people are doing interesting and informative. :thumbsup: JIm


----------



## frankp

Da Aardvark said:


> Frankp
> So lets throw another scenario out there.
> Lets say you make $70 an hour at your job but really like working on your house and it needs siding. Now you could do 1 of 2 things, side the house or hire it done and work overtime at time and a half ($105 hr). Since you can hire 3 carpenters for that overtime, maybe it makes sense to do the overtime.
> 
> Considering the intensive hours of prepping the wood vs the money saved on having a higher end floor system of your choice, it just doesn't add.
> 
> So I disagree on both posts in that it's dependent on each persons financial and/or time restraints, and other factors.
> If you have nothing but time and want to enjoy it but money is tight, what you are saying might be viable.
> If you have nothing but money but time is tight, it needs rethought.
> Most don't have both money and time.
> 
> Furthermore everything has a "par value". That is an individualized choice, and when it comes to the end product/action, if it can't be realized (or in this case, you end up selling your home, by choice or by situation, with the labor you put into it) it needs re-thought.
> Par Value.?
> I've run into that at my home. It's up for sale due to situational events, and I will never realize the many many hundreds of hours of labor I've poured into this home and I already know the next owner will likely gut out 50% of what I have done. That's a lose/lose. The only satisfaction is that I was able to live in it like I like, but that is of little consequence at this point (again, par value) since all of those years of labor were financially wasted.
> (Most people sell their homes within 5 years or so)..
> 
> So I am not against doing a palletized floor, but it to me isn't sensical To the next person? Do what you want.
> ........
> Another issue overlooked here but brought up by another thread is the toxicity of some pallet woods and the treating that the wood gets for insect and rot. Some have some awful chemicals. You who work with that need to be quite aware of where you source your pallets and what's in them. After all, in this situation you will be raising a LOT of dust.


While you're close on my hourly rate, I don't know many people making that rate that also get time and half working overtime. Most people making wages like that are salaried and don't get extra money for extra time. So, that cranks your pay scale down to significantly less "extra" to pay people with for the same work. Either way, it has no bearing on whether or not a person likes doing the work versus spending the money.

Your "Par Value" is exactly what I was referring to in my post. The value isn't in the final dollar amount you can get for your time, it's in the time itself. If you enjoy the labor then the time is "well spent" whether you actually recover an equal dollar value to your time or not. If you don't enjoy the work, the time isn't well spent and you'd be better served paying someone else to do the work.


The fact that you got to live in a house as you wanted IS the par value, by my estimation. You got what you wanted. Unless your point was to "flip it to make money" you got the value of your time in the house. If you were trying to flip it and still didn't recoup costs, I'd say you did something wrong. As for "most people sell their homes within 5 years or so" I'll respectfully disagree with that. >75% live in their houses longer than 10 years, with over a quarter of the US population living in their homes for over 20 years, according to the national association of home builders. http://www.nahb.org/generic.aspx?sectionID=734&genericContentID=110770&channelID=311 (I do believe that number is slowly coming down, though.)

You're also making an assumption of value based on your own bias. You're assuming the "higher end" flooring is also better. I don't make that assumption. Plenty of people like "higher end" flooring, but I've seen a lot of places that charge $7/sq ft for wood that looks exactly like the pallet wood depicted in pictures in this thread. If you don't like the look, that's one thing, but don't underestimate the value of the final product based on the source of the materials. 

Furthermore, the expensive flooring isn't thicker or better quality than many pallet woods, in my experience. Flooring sold at flooring stores is generally 1/2" to 3/4" (nominally though it's always thinner in my experience). That also assumes it's actual solid-wood flooring, rather than "engineered" flooring. I've never seen a pallet with thinner wood than that. Yeah it gets a little thinner with processing, but not drastically so and either floor will last plenty long enough to pay for itself, whether it's expensive or home grown.


I haven't noticed any more dust using pallet wood than any other wood, personally, and it's a very rare situation that pallets are treated wood. By definition, pallets are typically built from scrap wood and people build them as cheaply as possible, which means no treatments. They are literally trash for most people.


----------



## beaner5463

Even when larger pallets are needed for larger industrial machines they use 2x6's and 2x4's that are non-treated. In my whole experience no pallet has ever had treated wood on it (not for sure who would do this anyways because of price). I'm not saying that they don't exist but if they do they are rarely used. 

Anymore lots of home buyers/flippers are putting in the rustic look of the past and I don't see it ending very soon either. Most people are starting to get on the bandwagon of recycling and pallet uses is only gaining in popularity. Just do a google search of pallet recycling projects and you come up with 100's of sites. I don't always agree with how they build things but I do them to my liking not to how someone else did it. When I make something I always make it as if it is going to be my own and put in my own quirks and techniques into it. 

When you are working on your house you always do it so you get the most satisfaction out it, not what the next person is going to think about it. Who cares if the new home owner tears out what you put in it, it is no longer your home but theirs.


----------



## Da Aardvark

Frankp
On time and a half and a killer salary?
My father and my wife do (did, my father retired out). They are auto related businesses but far from the only businesses that do that. Many unions also do that on hourly.

Again, I am not condemning the idea. Just stating there is a other side to this. That is your labor as a basis of $$ value vs the $$ of buying a pre-made product. Wether one is better than the other was never my point. The point was the financials
The option is all yours.
But it needed stated. To not state it, is biased.
If I can carry an item out with me after the home sells, I might be more attuned to the time spent.

I used to restore and build street/muscle cars, and may do some more in the future. If I crunched the $$'s for labor and materials and didn't see a profit right out of the gate, the deal/car was a non-starter. Many who restore cars do so to get what they want and will never see their money returned to even $.50c on the $1.00. Then something comes up and they must sell. 
Same here, but the numbers are as they are. Is it something that if you decided (or were forced) next year you had to sell the home (for whatever reason/flip/job loss/economic issues/etc) would you re-coup your losses? Are you guaranteed you will enjoy your work long term?

(Side note, You will have a VERY hard time convincing me my living in this house was my par value when I'm financially losing so bad. I shake my head and say a few words under my breath every time I think of what is going on here. I'm being forced to sell, due to the financial climate and business failures due to it. It's forcing a relocation. I will never see the fruits of my labors here. Chicago's economy has been in the tank for 5 years and no end in close site. I won't see $.40c on the $1.00 here, and will have to make it up in a differing location and I was very conscious of the hours I put in my house and will still lose big, despite my cautions, (that I'm telling you). To be busy and doing labor just cause you would otherwise be bored, doesn't make total sense to me unless the fruits come from it. I can keep busy doing things that pay, and enjoy it a heck of a lot more, knowing I'm enjoying the efforts and getting paid well for them)

I consider labor as a $$ figure to consider. In my life the financials are tight and must be considered. I don't have the luxury/time to not do so.

So again Par Value is relevant to each individual scenario and you must put that value to it.
I'm not doing that for you. That is a individual thing.
But again it needs considered.
.......
On the pallets as far as dust. Wood is wood and there is no more dust from one to the other, BUT the processes you are considering will be far dustier due to the cutting/planing/fitting/sanding in what you are planning on doing.
On contaminants in the wood, it depends on who uses them and the site conditions. It also depends on if the wood was treated for bugs and if they were internationally shipped. Much internationally shipped wood must be treated for bug kill, and its species is also in question many times.
To say ""most"" pallets aren't treated is correct, but shop conditions, chemical spills and the few that are treated do enter into the mix. Know Your Source! Also know what your wood is since every wood has a specific toxicity.


----------



## ajmcneal

Madii said:


> Heres some I stained to see how it was going to turn out. I didn't get all of the nails out and it knicked my planer blades which gave the hand scraped without the work. I just laid them out so you could get an idea! The effort is definitely worth it.


Madii,
It looks great! I just did a pallet wall in our bedroom and am thinking about doing a floor. It would be about 1200sq ft. Can you tell me what planer you have? That would be the only tool I have to purchase. I have access to pallets, so plan on doing it in "waves". We already have about 20 pallets broken down and plan to just do that many at a time to not get sloppy or frustrated. Is there any wood that you would not waste your time with? For example, I did come across some planks that were so "raggy" I didn't even bother messing with because I would have sanded forever. Just want to hear of your progress and some words of encouragement. :yes:


----------



## juice3250

I'm really encouraged by this thread. I am currently in the building process of a pallet TV stand to replace the cheaply made pressed board one we bought a couple of years ago. 

I work at a University as a custodian and one of the buildings I clean just happens to be right next to an open top dumpster that is flush to the ground on one side. In the past year I've found probably 6-8 pallets that I've torn apart and am currently using for my TV stand. Three of the pallets I found, the planks were 3/4" thick pine and two others were 3/4" oak. I try to use the runners or bottom supports as well so I just use a circular saw or jig saw and cut the planks just on the inside of the outside runners. 

I will admit milling, ripping and sanding them is a lot of work, but it's also very rewarding taking something that someone is tossing in the garbage and making something out of it.

I have also been slowly acquiring tools for my shop. Mainly I've been using my table saw and hand planer to mill and joint the wood. A thickness planer would definitely make it a lot easier if I had one.

I also pass on more pallets than I take. Most of the ones I run across the planks are less than 1/2" thick oak and all split. 

I did just pick up two 62"x32" oak pallets with the planks being being between 1/2"-3/4" thick. They are very wet so it'll be a while before I use those. But they are 2 way pallets so the runners are 62" full 2x4's which I rarely come across. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jjrbus

I spend too much time on the internet. For your viewing pleasure the "Pallet Pal"

Now why didn't he make this from used pallet wood? 







HTH Master Mistaker JIm


----------

